# Cd&t vaccine



## Danceswgoats (Mar 10, 2019)

Our goats have not been vaccinated before we got them, or tested for cae, we will be starting by giving them the cdt shot and have them tested, my question is, can we give the CDT vaccine to the goats in milk? I know we can vaccinate the babies at 5 weeks and then a booster shot after 3 weeks.
Thanks, EZ.


----------



## Rosetta (Mar 15, 2019)

You're itechnically supposed to give goats the CDT shot when they're young. If you had a pregnant doe, you could give her the shot 30 days before kidding, to provide some in the colostrum. It isn't really recommended to give adult goats the CDT shot.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 15, 2019)

Danceswgoats said:


> Our goats have not been vaccinated before we got them, or tested for cae, we will be starting by giving them the cdt shot and have them tested, my question is, can we give the CDT vaccine to the goats in milk? I know we can vaccinate the babies at 5 weeks and then a booster shot after 3 weeks.
> Thanks, EZ.


Yes.


Rosetta said:


> You're itechnically supposed to give goats the CDT shot when they're young. If you had a pregnant doe, you could give her the shot 30 days before kidding, to provide some in the colostrum. It isn't really recommended to give adult goats the CDT shot.


This is incorrect. You do give CD&T to adult goats, kids must have a series. 

https://articles.extension.org/pages/27116/goat-vaccination-program


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 15, 2019)

Rosetta said:


> It isn't really recommended to give adult goats the CDT shot.


I've never heard that. 

_New breeding bucks and does with unknown vaccination history should get two initial doses, three to six weeks apart, and then annually. 
https://articles.extension.org/pages/27116/goat-vaccination-program_

_ You should vaccinate any animal’s whose vaccination status is unknown.
https://www.sheepandgoat.com/cdt_


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 15, 2019)

What SBC said - x2


----------



## goatgurl (Mar 15, 2019)

x3 what they said.  give the adults 2 shots at 3-6 week intervals just like the kids if their vaccine status is unknown.  and if you are drinking the milk there shouldn't be a problem with that either.


----------



## Danceswgoats (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the replys. We are waiting until the babies are 5 weeks and then we're giving everyone (adults in milk and kids) the CD T shot.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 17, 2019)

Danceswgoats said:


> Thanks everyone for the replys. We are waiting until the babies are 5 weeks and then we're giving everyone (adults in milk and kids) the CD T shot.


I am doing the same. I was going to give my Izzy her shot 60 and 30 days before she gave birth but then I was worried if I got her dates wrong so I decided to wait until the kids were 5 weeks and then go from there.
@Southern by choice @frustratedearthmother, when I give my doelings their first shots at 5 weeks, can I give the shot to their mother even if she is still nursing them?


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 17, 2019)

MiniSilkys said:


> I am doing the same. I was going to give my Izzy her shot 60 and 30 days before she gave birth but then I was worried if I got her dates wrong so I decided to wait until the kids were 5 weeks and then go from there.
> @Southern by choice @frustratedearthmother, when I give my doelings their first shots at 5 weeks, can I give the shot to their mother even if she is still nursing them?


yes


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 18, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> yes


Thanks, I was worried the kids might get too much.


----------

